# Is this a brom flower starting or some sphagnum?



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

I got this brom awhile back with the beginnings of a flower which promptly melted once in my viv. A few weeks ago this started sloooowly growing out of the center of the brom. I'm not sure if it's a flower or if it's some sphag that fell into the brom cup and is growing out of there. I don't want to see if I can pull it out because the brom isn't fully rooted in that spot and I don't want to hurt it if it's a flower.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Sphagnum moss


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Darn, I was hoping it would magically re-grow its flower since the first attempt failed 

Ah, well, I'll leave it in there and just pretend


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Broms only flower once...you'll have to wait for pups


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

That bright green ________ behind the brom is killer! What is it and if you don't mind letting me know where I can track some down I would appreciate it.

**edit** after putting some thought into it, I'm assuming its live sphagnum???


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

randommind said:


> That bright green ________ behind the brom is killer! What is it and if you don't mind letting me know where I can track some down I would appreciate it.
> 
> **edit** after putting some thought into it, I'm assuming its live sphagnum???


Yes, live sphagnum. I get mine from this guy on ebay. eBay My World - lhhdz5
It yellowed when I bleach treated it, but it came back quickly.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Mine turned brown when I boiled it for an hour and then baked it at 400F for another two hours. Go figure...



Pumilo said:


> Yes, live sphagnum. I get mine from this guy on ebay. eBay My World - lhhdz5
> It yellowed when I bleach treated it, but it came back quickly.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

randommind said:


> That bright green ________ behind the brom is killer! What is it and if you don't mind letting me know where I can track some down I would appreciate it.
> 
> **edit** after putting some thought into it, I'm assuming its live sphagnum???


Yep, just sphagnum. I got a couple bags of the dry stuff and used it in my cork mosaic background. It's taken a couple months but it's starting to come back alive all over the place, looks pretty cool. Sorry, I don't remember where I got it from. All I remember is that it was a bag of plain, dry sphagnum.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

frogparty said:


> Broms only flower once...you'll have to wait for pups


This momma already has a few big pups, you can see one poking around in the bottom left-hand corner of that pic. It's already as tall as the mom but hasn't opened yet because (I assume) it had to peak past a piece of wood to get some light.


----------

